# Love Birds



## Wildthings (May 17, 2022)

I thought y'all might enjoy this pair I delivered today.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 15


----------



## William Tanner (May 17, 2022)

This is incredible

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 17, 2022)

Wow, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 17, 2022)

Wife asked what kind of ducks are they?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 17, 2022)

Really neat idea for a mount!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 17, 2022)

Great looking, unique mount!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (May 17, 2022)

You should consider selling framed pictures of your mounts like the posted here. Your work is top notch on the mounts and picture taking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 17, 2022)

William Tanner said:


> Wife asked what kind of ducks are they?


A pair of woodducks, drake on the right and hen on the left. In wild ducks the drakes are usually brighter and flashier than the hens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 18, 2022)

Awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2022)

Nothing less than exquisite! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 18, 2022)

Beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (May 18, 2022)

Impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2022)

Beautiful work, the photography is top notch too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (May 18, 2022)

Beautiful work Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (May 18, 2022)

I had my first wood duck mounted…. Over 40 years ago and quite a few along the way. I only wish they looked as good as your work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2022)

Very nicely done Barry. Always top notch offerings from you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 19, 2022)

Ray D said:


> I had my first wood duck mounted…. Over 40 years ago and quite a few along the way. I only wish they looked as good as your work.


LOL that's what got me started down this road some 40+ years ago. Had my first mallard mounted and when I got it back, I told him it looked like crap and I could do a better job!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------

